# Should I Buy My 5D From KEH or eBay?



## Shakenbake158 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey guys, I am trying to decide if I want to get my 5D MK I from eBay or KEH.
From eBay, I can get a 5D that is in absolute perfect condition, the seller has perfect feedback, and he says that it has less that 10,000 clicks on it. The serial # is 242, so I don't have to worry about the shutter fix. I can get this for about $550
The other option is a BGN 5D from KEH. I can get this for $484.
What would you guys think is a better option?
Thanks for looking 
Also here is the link to the one on eBay
Canon EOS 5D 12 8 MP DSLR Camera Body EXTRAS 013803056853 | eBay
It really is in pretty great condition.


----------



## Shakenbake158 (Feb 3, 2014)

Pixxbee said:


> Both sound like a good deal. I personally would go with eBay.




I am just a little hesitant because there is no warranty on the eBay one, where the KEH one comes with a 180 day warranty.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 3, 2014)

I've always done well buying from KEH. The listing on ebay says that the serial number indicated Canon repaired the shutter etc. and the seller apparently couldn't verify shutter count; that made me wonder if he bought it used. Looks like bidding ended so if you got it hope it works out, if not you should do fine w/KEH.


----------



## shaylou (Feb 4, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> I've always done well buying from KEH. The listing on ebay says that the serial number indicated Canon repaired the shutter etc. and the seller apparently couldn't verify shutter count; that made me wonder if he bought it used. Looks like bidding ended so if you got it hope it works out, if not you should do fine w/KEH.



There is an app for apple that counts the shutter. It's do cheap and simple and it works well. It's called shutter count , go figure.


----------



## ann (Feb 4, 2014)

KEH, I have had students by BGN equipment and when it arrived it was hard to believe it was graded that way.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 4, 2014)

buy*

Took me a minute to figure out what you were trying to communicate...

I've purchased through KEH as well, no issues, and have heard plenty of good things about their customer service and dealing with issues--ebay vendors, not so much.


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 4, 2014)

I bought my 5D from Keh in November. I faced the same predicament. Go with KEH. I couldn't have been happier. 180 day warranty (or you can buy the extended). eBay only has a 45 day buyer protection, plus if the seller ends up being shady, it could make for a world of headache.


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 4, 2014)

shaylou said:


> There is an app for apple that counts the shutter. It's do cheap and simple and it works well. It's called shutter count , go figure.



Because of the firmware, only Canon can check the shutter for the 5DM1


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 9, 2014)

KEH without question stay away from ebay.


----------



## usayit (Feb 9, 2014)

Question does not make sense.....


Ebay is a marketplace (comprised of many vendors)

KEH is a single vendor.

You can buy from KEH through Ebay via their id, "kehoutlet".



Your experience with Ebay is going to vary from vendor to vendor.  Your experience should be consistent with a single vendor.. ie KEH.


A quick search shows 3 Canon 5D's for sale through KEH via Ebay.


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 10, 2014)

usayit said:


> Question does not make sense.....  Ebay is a marketplace (comprised of many vendors)  KEH is a single vendor.  You can buy from KEH through Ebay via their id, "kehoutlet".  Your experience with Ebay is going to vary from vendor to vendor.  Your experience should be consistent with a single vendor.. ie KEH.  A quick search shows 3 Canon 5D's for sale through KEH via Ebay.



The question makes perfect sense. 

The real question at hand is what will be easiest for the consumer when purchased by either vendor. If the purchase is made trough eBay, should a problem arise (in spite being KEH), returns processing has to go trough the eBay channels in order to be resolved and fully covered by eBay. If done through KEH, you cut out the middle man. If repairs need to be done, it's easiest done directly.


----------



## usayit (Feb 11, 2014)

reavesce said:


> The question makes perfect sense.
> 
> The real question at hand is what will be easiest for the consumer when purchased by either vendor. If the purchase is made trough eBay, should a problem arise (in spite being KEH), returns processing has to go trough the eBay channels in order to be resolved and fully covered by eBay. If done through KEH, you cut out the middle man. If repairs need to be done, it's easiest done directly.



Many vendors on eBay have similar.  You can deal with exchanges and returns directly.  In fact, I have mentioned that KEH is also a eBay vendor.  So is Cameta, BHphoto, Adorama and other reputable dealers.  If you have a grievance you have the option of involving Ebay an option not available otherwise.

My point is you can have different and inconsistent experiences with Ebay because you are dealing not with a single vendor but a variety of vendors.  So to say I have good experiences with Ebay carries little weight unless you specify the vendor.   To say I have good experiences with KEH, carries carries a carries a lot of weight because the vendor under discussion is specific.

Hence comparison of a marketplace to Toa specific vendor is really an apples to oranges comparison.


----------



## trojancast (Feb 12, 2014)

I will vote KEH every time.  Great people to do business with, they stand behind their product.  I've used them many times.


----------



## manicmike (Feb 12, 2014)

I like buying from ebay, but in this case I'd go with KEH. It seems like KEH's equipment always comes better than described.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 12, 2014)

I buy tons of stuff through eBay, and I've been burned a couple times. Nothing major, thankfully. I've used KEH and so far I'm a fan. Bought from them and bought through their KEHoutlet eBay account too. If it were me, buying a camera like that, I'd do either KEH or try to find one at a local shop. I bought my 7D and Tamron lens from a local shop and I did pay a bit more because, frankly, they need the business, and I need them to STAY in business. But if your local shop doesn't have it, I'd go KEH.


----------

